# Beijing China Gets Winter Olympics 2022, First City To Host Winter & Summer Olympics



## WhatInThe (Jul 31, 2015)

Beijing China has been awarded the 2022 Olympics making it the first city to host the winter & summer Olympics. Beijing hosted the 2008 Summer Olympics. 

http://www.usnews.com/news/sports/a...g-make-final-pitches-ahead-of-22-olympic-vote

This also means east Asia will host three consecutive Olympics with Korea hosting the 2018 winter Olympics, Japan the 2020 summer Olympics and now China 2022.


----------

